
Many GMail accounts being mysteriously disabled - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/Gmail-Problem-solving/browse_thread/thread/530927a08717557d/42f90d55ac9e6ff9?lnk=raot
======
kirse
I experienced this exact "Retrying" choke to my account where Gmail kept
retrying an action and I kept rushing it by continually pressing my Inbox
link. Funny to see others experienced this.

Back on the 5th when this happened, I read in the Gmail Help that they disable
accounts for unusual activity, and my guess is this continual retrying caused
some sort of system flag on my account.

Despite being pissed I simply waited for my account to check-out as clear and
it was unlocked the day after (the 6th). Looks like Gmail overall had a
system-wide failure that caused these lockouts.

